

Ask HN: mother developper - lauremerlin

From a total tech desert, I&#x27;m trying to find a talented dev taking parenting seriously. Where would you look? My project here http:&#x2F;&#x2F;igg.me&#x2F;at&#x2F;SayKids
======
pashakym
elance

